# Need suggestions to get rid of pill bugs



## Gus (Apr 16, 2002)

We have a finished basement with an outside entry that leads into a well with a concrete ramp up to grade level. My wife has noticed a lot of pill bugs (we sometimes call them "rolly-polly bugs, but I think that is a regional moniker) getting under the door into the basement. They don't really bother anything (I told her that they give the spiders something to eat ), but it is giving her the creeps. I guess I could sprinle some diazanon outside the door, but we have pets and I am concerned about them getting into it. Does anyone have any suggestions on something to use that is pet-safe and reasonably environmentally friendly? The well does have a drain, but it is shaded so it stays somewhat damp after a rain, which is probably what attracts them. We do try to keep it swept up and free of debris like leaves and pine needles.

Thanks for any suggestions you can provide!


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 1, 2002)

We call them rolly polly here in delaware too or maybe i do because im from virginia , anyway check out Planet Natural or Gardens Alive for natural controls. but i dont think that the pill bugs are harming anything. JPM


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 1, 2002)

I've been told speramint oil will ward off most bugs. It would keep me a way.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 2, 2002)

Try Diotomatious Earth , or pyrethrum or rotenone , they are all organic.


----------

